# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج بالشرح المفصل WirelessKeyView 1.60 لفك باسورد شبكات الوايرلس والدخول عليها

## mohamed73

_Download WirelessKeyView 1.60 / WirelessKeyView 1.60 / 2013_  * تحميل برنامج WirelessKeyView v1.60 كامل اقوى برنامج لفك ومعرفة باسوورد الوايرلس في اي شبكة ...*   _ WirelessKeyView 1.60_     *
فهو برنامج قوي لاختراق شبكة الوايرلس ويساعدك ايضا في استرجاع بياناتك  السرية إذا فقدتها فيجلب لك اسم المستخدم والباسوورد الخاص بالمودم  الوايرلس برنامج صغير ورائع لمن فقدوا بياناتهم السرية فمجرد ما يتم فتحه  يقوم بجلب لك اسم المستخدم والباسوورد الخاص بالمودم للوايرلس يقوم  البرنامج يعمل بحث عن شبكات الوايرلس المغلقه ثم يقوم بفتح تشفير شبكة  الوايرلس ويحضرها لك على شكل شفره بدون أن يخبرك عن الرقم السري المهم  ستسحب هذه الشفرة من البرنامج وتضعها مكان الرقم السري وسيقوم بالدخول  مباشرة .*    صورة لطريقة عمل البرنامج :        _
 WirelessKeyView recovers all wireless network security keys/passwords  (WEP/WPA) stored in your computer by the 'Wireless Zero Configuration'  service of Windows XP or by the 'WLAN AutoConfig' service of Windows  Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, and Windows Server 2008. It allows you to  easily save all keys to text/html/xml file, or copy a single key to the  clipboard. You can also export your wireless keys into a file and import  these keys into another computer._         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## walid-gsm

salam alaikom,is that working realy?

----------


## asgharkiss

تبارك الله عليكم

----------


## moahmed

اتمني أن يكون ما ابحث عنه

----------


## نصر1

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

